# Boss vs Western



## mtfd774 (Nov 13, 2005)

I've been reading alot of the posts regarding the brand wars. My question is, are the Western and Boss plows comparable in quality ? or is it just personal preferance. I've used Fisher,Western ,and Meyer. All the dealers are in the same proximity, but if someone has switched from one to another i'd like to get a comparison. Thanks for your help !


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes I think the conclusion with the 3 brands listed, is they are all quality pieces of equiptment and any will serve you for years. Yes it is personal preference, and best customer support. Also fisher, and western are made by the same company.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Kinda unrelated but wouldnt you rather have any other angle power plow with wings other than a blizzard? With all the things going wrong with these blizzards and them being so much heavier and expensive, why would they make sense?


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I have owned Fisher and Boss. I never owned a Western so maybe I should just keep my mouth shut. Anyway, the Fisher was a very reliable plow and so is the Boss. The Fisher was slower than the Boss. I like how fast the Boss moves. The Fisher paint was not as long lasting as the Boss paint. The Boss plow doesn't have a lift chain. The Fisher does. Both mount on your truck in a minute or so. I guess it's a matter of personal preference. Both do what you want. They both plow snow and do it well. I'll take a guess that the Western is similar. Go check out both brands and see which one you like better. Also, make sure to consider where you will get service if you need it. You don't want to be driving 50 miles in a snow storm if something breaks.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have owned Western and now Boss and will never go with anything else. The Boss paint job is the best around IMO. I have smacked curbs, parking blocks, etc. and still dont have a scratch! Also, the ease of mount/dismount is unbelievable and the hydraulics are very, very quick. I have never had a breakdown with my Boss but almost every storm my Western broke something.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

POPO4995 said:


> I have owned Western and now Boss and will never go with anything else. The Boss paint job is the best around IMO. I have smacked curbs, parking blocks, etc. and still dont have a scratch! Also, the ease of mount/dismount is unbelievable and the hydraulics are very, very quick. I have never had a breakdown with my Boss but almost every storm my Western broke something.


Is this apples to apples here ? Or was the western 20 years old when you draged it out from behind somebodys barn and put it to work ? Lets be fair here, old western stuff is not up to todays standards. A brand new Boss better not be breakin every storm, nor should Western. The Pro plus from western is as good or better then anything Boss has out.

I have run Western products for years, maintained it, and it kept making me money.
I have broke a spring or 2, and one bad weld cracked. A couple of relays and one cable. Other then that good stuff. 
Boss has issues as well. The guys in the snow belts break em just like every other brand. Do a search you will find out alot of info.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

T-MAN said:


> Is this apples to apples here ? Or was the western 20 years old when you draged it out from behind somebodys barn and put it to work ? Lets be fair here, old western stuff is not up to todays standards. A brand new Boss better not be breakin every storm, nor should Western. The Pro plus from western is as good or better then anything Boss has out.
> 
> I have run Western products for years, maintained it, and it kept making me money.
> I have broke a spring or 2, and one bad weld cracked. A couple of relays and one cable. Other then that good stuff.
> Boss has issues as well. The guys in the snow belts break em just like every other brand. Do a search you will find out alot of info.


Nope, it was a 2 year old Unimount setup when I had it. Which means it was....a year 2000 set-up. Just wasnt overall impressed. Just my 0.02; I have luck with Boss, you with Western. They all push snow!!


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

im a commercial plower for 11 years and went to Boss v plow last year. Im very happy with it. I had meyer before and i dont feel like writing a book on the problems i had. I also do and agree every brand you have to maintain, and every thing mechanical is subject to break down. I will say in my area we are seeing more red plows than ever. I see a lot of westerns out there and they are plowing hard with out breakdowns. I know 3 guys who have them and they dont maintain them and they still work. I never owned a western but i feel they are a good plow due to watching them in action. I start plowing around 1 " and after the last snow flake. im out around another 6 hours salting and never see them brake down like the yellow ones. I however enjoy my Boss and i think it is top of the line but i will tip my hat to the westerns also. I never seen a fisher or snow x in my area, i do know 1 guy with a hinicker v plow who plows hard and likes it very much. I have been impressed with being a member of this site and hearing about other products out there, especially the Fisher.

mike


----------



## cgland (Jan 29, 2004)

We use Western plows. They have been OK. We have had alot of problems with the plug ends. We grease the crap out of them and they just keep failing or wiggling loose. Although, we have never had any other type of problem with them.

Chris


----------

